# What does it mean when.....



## Zarr (Feb 28, 2010)

...the dog looks at the helper more than the sleeve/biteroll, when it is on the ground in front of the dog, after an out? The dog is more focused on the helper, but also eyeing the item on the ground, the dog also has it's ears pricked forward towards the helper ( with item in mouth ), as the dog approaches the helper, after being run in a circle, and also pricked whilst in the fight stage with the helper. Some dogs focus purely on the sleeve/biteroll, and nevermind what the helper is doing. What is your opinions? Thanks.


----------



## Overactor (Apr 14, 2011)

I wont over step my bounds here as im not a trainer training a dog for schutzhund. But in my case for a family dog trained to also protect if commanded to do so I personally would rather the dog focus on the aggressor not what he dropped. Sounds like the dog has very good protective instincts.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

It means you have a good dog that shows confidence and balanced drives. Not afraid of the helper, and understands that this is not a game of tug. Dogs that are very high in prey drive, or have been trained primarily in prey drive, will focus more on the tug or the sleeve, waiting for it to move, waiting for it to come alive again to start the game. 

Ears forward shows confidence and calmness - Overactor nailed it: this is the place of inner confidence that true protectiveness comes from (that I always harp about in other threads where people completely mistake fear agression for protectiveness). 

Some dogs also focus on the sleeve because they are a bit insecure, and the sleeve gives them a neutral point of focus, so that don't have to try and deal with the helper instead.


----------



## mikezirra (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a 10 month old czech female like this. I don't like it because it creates conflict in bitework. I'm not talking about personal protection, after all this is posted in the schutzhund board. In schutzhund you want the dog to come hard at the sleeve, grip full and calm. When the dog has its defensive shields up and is worried about the decoy, it will compromise the gripping strike, style, and behavior. I'm not saying that the dog should operate in total prey, since dogs who get prey locked has its consequence. But more prey than defense is better. Why? Because aggression comes from confidence, and confidence comes from prey. Striking and gripping will be better. The overall intensity in bitework will be better.

My female sets off easy, very sharp, low defensive threshold stimuli, typical czech stereotype. I tell my helpers to work her in a way that will bring out more prey in her. Remove unnecessary conflict that will put her in defense. That means the helper needs to do a lot of running around, easy winning the sleeve, etc... until she gets the picture. It's working. She comes harder, grips better, etc...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Agree Mike, 10 months old is too young to bring defense into the work, especially on the slower maturing Czech lines.


----------



## Zarr (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

It sounds like you have a strong defensive dog. I don't know the age but what is you helper doing to channel the defense into prey. For you want a balance of both in a great dog. It may take time to get the prey drive up. I have the same problem with my male who is 14months but he is getting clearer in the head as we work him more so for him it is a question of maturity.


----------



## Zarr (Feb 28, 2010)

He is 12 months old. Czech/DDR lines. We are focusing on working him in prey drive with the helper. His prey drive is very nice as well.


----------

